# New Zebralight H31



## datiLED

The Zebralight H31 is up o the ZL site, along with the new SC50 flashlight. The H31 is clearly based on the SC30 body, and will likely be another winner, IMO.

$59. I'm in.


----------



## radicalray

Just got 2 H501 and a H50 this week, waiting to get CR123A looks like its almost time


----------



## Zeruel

Thanks for the heads up! 
Woohoo, the AA version is out.

Edit: Not until March and April.


----------



## 276

Sweet!!


----------



## gollum

they are looking good...
I like the straight ahead version aswell
could these be the most compact factory lights in their class I wonder

my old H30 is tiny


----------



## branespload

This light looks so cool but I'm wondering how a reflector would work.. i'm assuming you don't get pure flood? I was hoping for an updated (tech and aesthetics) version of the H30..


----------



## nmiller

For hiking this could be a perfect compliment to the H30. I've always thought the only downfall to the H30 was that you need to carry a light for throw with it. Obviously I knew that when I bought it but I'll complain anyway . I think my backpacking trips this year will include an H30 and H31!


----------



## MichaelW

Maybe by its estimated ship date there will also be a neutral-white version.


----------



## Stevie

branespload said:


> This light looks so cool but I'm wondering how a reflector would work.. i'm assuming you don't get pure flood? I was hoping for an updated (tech and aesthetics) version of the H30..


 
I haven't got the page up at present, but from memory you get roughly 70 degrees of flood and 8 degrees of hotspot. If I remember rightly, the zebralight page says hotspot is 3 feet wide at 20 feet.

So, looks like a nice combination of throw and flood. :twothumbs


----------



## Yucca Patrol

Once they offer an 18650 or AA version of the reflectored ZL's, I'll be the first in line! 

Looks great!


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck

Yucca Patrol said:


> Once they offer an 18650 or AA version of the reflectored ZL's, I'll be the first in line!
> 
> Looks great!


 

:thumbsup: Me Too.


----------



## Ace12

I'm still waiting on an all flood model that takes two CR123A.


----------



## liketotallyrandom

From the SC50 description:

"2Hz flashing mode, in the H2 sub-level when 14500 batteries are used, or in the H1 sub-level when 1.5V batteries are used."

Hmm. Is that really a correct description? So if I use a 14500, it jumps from 38 lumens to 193 lumens. I mean, a 2 Hz flash is completely useless. That's sort of a deal breaker for me. WHY oh why did they do this?


----------



## davidt1

The H501 UI is the best UI I have used. What other UIs lets you access any level of brightness quickly with a minimal number of clicks? Proton has something similar, but I prefer the Zebralight UI.

The UI for the SC50 is an improvement over the H501 UI with the inclusion of 2 levels of brightness for Low/medium. And the lower low is the moon mode that lasts for about 21 days, which makes it possible to use this light as a night light.

There have been some confusions about the new Zebralight UI.

Since this thread is about the H31, my apologies for the little derail.


----------



## datiLED

I have been e-mailing Zebralight frequently with questions, trying to get information about their new products and updates to the existing line. In their last reply, they indicated that the flood headlamps will be redesigned for the CREE XP-G some time this year, but have no definite plans yet.


----------



## psychbeat

hmm I was going to wait til the "h61" or equv. came out but
I might have to get the 31 and just carry an extra batt.
think these will work with RCR123s?
Im assuming they will.

I want one.


----------



## steveG

Damn it. I want one.


----------



## Owen

Just how cute is that integrated GITD ring?


----------



## Tixx

Can't wait. Wonder what the holdup is.


----------



## bobisculous

I don't think there is much of a holdup really. Their site clearly says Estimated Availability will be late March or early April. 

I guess we have to wait until then. But I too am ready to send some monay!


----------



## NickBose

Can something similar (> 200 lumens) be done with AA battery? (Not sure, my Nitecore D10 is 130 lumens and people say it's the brightest single AA) I love ZebraLight minimalist design and would buy one straight away if it's AA (I already have the H30)
One thing I notice though: the switch lifecycle of my H30 is listed at 1 millions click while most later ZebraLight switches are listed as 200 thousand only - why?


----------



## BirdofPrey

The new Lumapower 500 lumen Signature comes first but the AA version of this light is SOOOO next on the list.

I love it.

Probably have to sell a light or two first though.


----------



## f22shift

Yucca Patrol said:


> Once they offer an 18650 or AA version of the reflectored ZL's, I'll be the first in line!
> 
> Looks great!


+100
also with neutral option


----------



## Tixx

bobisculous said:


> I don't think there is much of a holdup really. Their site clearly says Estimated Availability will be late March or early April.
> 
> I guess we have to wait until then. But I too am ready to send some monay!



I was wondering the hold up for the pre-order. All the new flashlights had more pre-order time open, this one has yet to have the buy activated.


----------



## datiLED

Tixx said:


> I was wondering the hold up for the pre-order. All the new flashlights had more pre-order time open, this one has yet to have the buy activated.


 
They told me it was due to time off for the Chinese New Year. After the holidays, they would begin production, shipping, etc.

If the H31 is anything like the SC30, this headlamp is going to be incredible. After using the SC30 for a month, I am beyond impressed. I am going to be one of the first to buy the new H31 when it becomes available.


----------



## chuck614

I sent an inquiry to Zebralight last night about availablilty and pre-orders. Per Lillian Xu, lights will be available "the end of April", and pre-orders will be taken "soon". Now you know what I know.


----------



## Brian321

So how many of you are going to buy this as soon as it is released? I am considering waiting to see if they make a warm version. What do you guys think?


----------



## FroggyTaco

Waiting for the h51 & SC50(maybe)since I have 8 Dura loops that need some loving!


----------



## datiLED

chuck614 said:


> I sent an inquiry to Zebralight last night about availablilty and pre-orders. Per Lillian Xu, lights will be available "the end of April", and pre-orders will be taken "soon". Now you know what I know.


 
Pre-orders for the H31 are being taken NOW! I just ordered mine. 

It states that the estimated ship date is April 15th.


----------



## qtaco

I'm also waiting for the h51, as I only have AA (and AAA) powered lights. I really hope the h31 delivers on its promise though, it looks like a winner.


----------



## Tixx

datiLED said:


> Pre-orders for the H31 are being taken NOW! I just ordered mine.
> 
> It states that the estimated ship date is April 15th.


 

Me too! Can't wait to to replace my old headlamp with this one on a trip to Yellowstone.


----------



## chuck614

Just pre-ordered mine, too. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## davidt1

Can't wait to see the reviews and impressions. According to the specs, spill, beam, and throw? are identical to the flashlight version.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

I just send ZL an email asking if they are planning to do a run of H31W's..

I want to buy this light REAL BAD but will probably wait to hear back about if they will offer it in a warm version.

I might even order 2!

I love the UI of the SF minimus, but sold it as I used my ZL's so much more and prefer the beam of ZL's over the SF minimus.

I think the H31 (and hopefully H31W) will be awesome lights!


----------



## f22shift

is there any beamshots existing of the new h31?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

f22shift said:


> is there any beamshots existing of the new h31?


 



They should look exactly like the SC30 & SC30W since they both use the same reflector as the H31.:thumbsup:


----------



## MichaelW

davidt1 said:


> According to the specs, spill, beam, and throw? are identical to the flashlight version.



But the H31 uses an xp-g, where the SC30 uses an xp-e.
The distribution can't be the same, unless different reflector.
You want throw in a flashlight-you will get that because of the much smaller die of the xp-e [ez900 generation2 ?]
You want flood in a headlight-the xp-g will oblige.


----------



## psychbeat

I thought the new zebra flashlights used the XP-G 
as well?

Id preffer the 18650 version but
might jump on the H31 if it seems like a
long wait for an H61


----------



## jgraham15

Just pre-ordered my H31! Can't wait to get it!!!!!


----------



## bobisculous

H31w is now available for pre-order on their site. Says it will be available a few weeks after the H31


----------



## DaFABRICATA

psychbeat said:


> I thought the new zebra flashlights used the XP-G
> as well?


 

Yes, you are correct..



Anyone else notice the H31*W* is now listed?..
http://www.zebralight.com/H31w-Headlamp-Netural-White_p_29.html

*EDIT:* Hahaha! :laughing: I see bob beat me to it by a few minutes!:nana::wave:

I got a reply to my email and they said the H31*W* will be available soon!

I ordered both versions..


----------



## Brian321

WOW, I was going to wait for the warm version but thought it would be awhile. So i went ahead and ordered the cool white, I guess ill have to order both also.


----------



## bobisculous

Now I have to make the decision...cool or neutral. 

I have never had a neutral tinted light. I don't know if I can be convinced that the color is worth the 60 lumen decrease. 

According to their site, the standard H31 should be about the same as the H30 in terms of color, Low 6000's k. I certainly don't mind the color of my H30, so I imagine I will like the color of the H31 standard as well.


----------



## psychbeat

how weird would it be to wear both the 31 and 31w at the 
same time?!
id still like an 18650 tho...


----------



## Brian321

psychbeat said:


> how weird would it be to wear both the 31 and 31w at the
> same time?!
> id still like an 18650 tho...


 
Ive tried wearing both the H501 and H501w, If you set them on your head in the right spot it lights up everything, But it looks a little odd because you have one color on your left and one on you right :green:


----------



## damn_hammer

Two things. The first, is the H31w going to have a integrated clip, or will it be like the H501 afterthought rubber friction wire clip? I couldn't find mention of the clip except for the lights weight with one. The second, does anyone know if the listed lumens on the ZL site for the H31w are updated for the XP-G neutral, or are those old XP-E numbers?


----------



## MichaelW

I hope those are old numbers, because dropping from an R5 cool, to R3 neutral should be only 12%-ish reduction in output (considering additional heat)
161 vs. 220


----------



## branespload

Any word on a clip similar to the SC series for these? Or if they're interchangeable at all? The H31W, if it does indeed use an XPG neutral, is pretty much the ideal light for me right now.. i hope its got a clip :x


----------



## Qoose

Yeah, the old rubber clip thingy that they had with the H30 was really useful, I hope they include one with the H31 as well.


----------



## BigHonu

Any parasitic drain on these guys?


----------



## davidt1

BigHonu said:


> Any parasitic drain on these guys?



Yes. It's listed on their website.


----------



## BigHonu

Thanks!


----------



## Tixx

branespload said:


> Any word on a clip similar to the SC series for these? Or if they're interchangeable at all? The H31W, if it does indeed use an XPG neutral, is pretty much the ideal light for me right now.. i hope its got a clip :x






MichaelW said:


> I hope those are old numbers, because dropping from an R5 cool, to R3 neutral should be only 12%-ish reduction in output (considering additional heat)
> 161 vs. 220



Yeah, saw this myself and not sure which is correct. Is it XP-G (then the numbers are wrong) or is it XP-E and the numbers are correct?


----------



## ZebraLight

Tixx said:


> Yeah, saw this myself and not sure which is correct. Is it XP-G (then the numbers are wrong) or is it XP-E and the numbers are correct?


 
H31: XP-G Cool White
H31w: XP-E Neutral White

The clip is the same as the one for H30.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

ZebraLight said:


> H31: XP-G Cool White
> H31w: XP-E Neutral White
> 
> The clip is the same as the one for H30.


 


Thanks for clearing that up!:wave:


----------



## damn_hammer

ZebraLight said:


> H31: XP-G Cool White
> H31w: XP-E Neutral White
> 
> The clip is the same as the one for H30.




This isn't what I was hoping for, but thank you for clarifying none the less. Cree has XP-G neutral white, and I promised myself I wouldn't buy another ZL unless the clip was improved over the one used on the H501, etc .... Had my sights set on a 1x123 for my next light purchase.


----------



## stephane

is there any hot spot or all flood? What is the beam on the reflector I search but cannot find it?

PS it is my first post here but im familiar with forum and never see this before. is it normal to have to enter the Image Verification every-time I do a post or search? it is a bit of a pain


----------



## branespload

ZebraLight said:


> H31: XP-G Cool White
> H31w: XP-E Neutral White
> 
> The clip is the same as the one for H30.



Are there any plans for a neutral white XP-G later on? I was almost sold on the H31w until I heard it was XP-E.


----------



## Brian321

Whats so bad about XP-E. Why does nobody want one?


----------



## MichaelW

This is Zebralight's first foray into reflector assisted headlights. using an xp-e vs. xp-g should result in tighter, less useful beam.

The xp-g has a lower forward voltage than xp-e, and due to the large area and resultant lower current density, efficiency is greater for xp-g R5 vs R3 for cool-white, R3 vs Q4 for N-W.


----------



## Ska-T

stephane said:


> is there any hot spot or all flood? What is the beam on the reflector I search but cannot find it?


The H31 will have a hot spot and spill. It is not an all flood beam like their other headlamps.

For the H31w (XP-E): Beam Type = 8.6 degree hot spot (3 feet at 20 feet) and 76 degree spill beam spread. The H31 hot spot should be slightly more floody since the LED is an XP-G.



stephane said:


> PS it is my first post here but im familiar with forum and never see this before. is it normal to have to enter the Image Verification every-time I do a post or search? it is a bit of a pain


After a few posts the image verification should go away. At least it did for me.


----------



## Brian321

MichaelW said:


> This is Zebralight's first foray into reflector assisted headlights. using an xp-e vs. xp-g should result in tighter, less useful beam.
> 
> The xp-g has a lower forward voltage than xp-e, and due to the large area and resultant lower current density, efficiency is greater for xp-g R5 vs R3 for cool-white, R3 vs Q4 for N-W.


 
Thanks that helps alot, Im not sure if i should order the warm version or not. I guess ill just wait.


----------



## branespload

Brian321 said:


> Whats so bad about XP-E. Why does nobody want one?



i would prefer a higher output and a floodier beam pattern with the XP-G compared to an XP-E.. this is just my assumption, i'm not sure how zebralight designed the reflector to work w/ xp-e's.. we'll have to wait and see


----------



## FroggyTaco

branespload said:


> i would prefer a higher output and a floodier beam pattern with the XP-G compared to an XP-E.. this is just my assumption, i'm not sure how zebralight designed the reflector to work w/ xp-e's.. we'll have to wait and see



Well since the first reflector based zebralight flashlights used the XP-E emitter so I am sure it will work just fine. Plus the XP-G is just an XP-E on crack so it's all good!:thumbsup:


----------



## MichaelW

Since the xp-g is 2mm square, and the xp-e (using EZ900 gen. II) is 0.8mm square, that is 2.5x the area.
That is like the SST-90 vs. MC-E


----------



## Beacon of Light

MichaelW said:


> Since the xp-g is 2mm square, and the xp-e (using EZ900 gen. II) is 0.8mm square, that is 2.5x the area.
> That is like the SST-90 vs. MC-E



And here I thought Maelstrom was synonymous with SST-90/MC-E/. Aren't they all the same? (Not that I have any interest in this kind of light, I am the polar opposite of a 3000 lumen 2 minute runtime flashlight. I want a sub 1 lumen 2 year runtime kind of flashlight seeker.


----------



## branespload

Hey ZebraLight,

it looks like in your updated specs for the H31w you've noted the addition of a removable pocket clip (in bold red letters, no less).

Is this pocket clip similar in design as the SCx0 series? I really like the look of those clips, if the H31 came with one I just might not be able to resist..


----------



## MichaelW

Beacon of Light said:


> And here I thought Maelstrom was synonymous with SST-90/MC-E/. Aren't they all the same? (Not that I have any interest in this kind of light, I am the polar opposite of a 3000 lumen 2 minute runtime flashlight. I want a sub 1 lumen 2 year runtime kind of flashlight seeker.



I'd say the mc-e and SST-50 are the rivals. The SST-90 is the bigger brother of the sst-50.

So maybe in time the MC-E in the M500 could be replaced by the SST-50
or
the 4sevens could offer 'scaled down' versions of the S1200 & S1800 to S800 & S1200 via using SST-50 vs SST-90 (scale down the price by omitting the cool new battery tech and other $$$ fun stuff, thermal management, etc.)


----------



## ZebraLight

branespload said:


> Hey ZebraLight,
> 
> it looks like in your updated specs for the H31w you've noted the addition of a removable pocket clip (in bold red letters, no less).
> 
> Is this pocket clip similar in design as the SCx0 series? I really like the look of those clips, if the H31 came with one I just might not be able to resist..


 
The H31 comes with the same clip that the H30 uses.


----------



## Shorty66

I`ll pass on that one then. Please make a proper clip for your headlamps. We know you can


----------



## Qoose

I actually really like the rubber clip on the H30, as a headlamp normally does not need a clip. But it's great when I want something like a sternum light on my bag.

One downside however is that they can then be lost... Like mine.


----------



## FroggyTaco

Shorty66 said:


> I`ll pass on that one then. Please make a proper clip for your headlamps. We know you can



Since your clip needs may be a very niche part of the market; why don't you adapt a clip from another light like so many here have done for other brands/lights. Then you don't lose out on all the other positive aspects of ZebraLights.


----------



## Shorty66

I own two Zebralights (h60+H501) and i would have bought the h31 if it had a clip like the sc series which doenst intefere with headband use.
Now i will wait for the h51 to improve the clip...

I also dont think that my clip needs are very niche: Anyone here who would rather have the rubber clip than a sc-style clip? 
The rubber clip ist just ridiculous


----------



## Brian321

IMHO if you guys arent buying this because of the clip then there is something wrong, It is a HEADLAMP made to use with a HEADBAND, The clip is an accessory that ZL was nice enough to include with it.

How many other headlamps come with a clip......


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Brian321 said:


> IMHO if you guys arent buying this because of the clip then there is something wrong, It is a HEADLAMP made to use with a HEADBAND, The clip is an accessory that ZL was nice enough to include with it.
> 
> How many other headlamps come with a clip......


 


....so true!
that about sums it up!:thumbsup:


----------



## branespload

Brian321 said:


> IMHO if you guys arent buying this because of the clip then there is something wrong, It is a HEADLAMP made to use with a HEADBAND, The clip is an accessory that ZL was nice enough to include with it.
> 
> How many other headlamps come with a clip......



this is true, however I find the HX1 series to be exceptionally versatile because of their pushbutton and reflector to be a flashlight, headlamp, or tasklight, depending on how it's used or carried.

it would be nice to have a nicer, slimmer clip for EDC..

I'm kinda torn between the h31w and the sc30w now. :|


----------



## FroggyTaco

branespload said:


> this is true, however I find the HX1 series to be exceptionally versatile because of their pushbutton and reflector to be a flashlight, headlamp, or tasklight, depending on how it's used or carried.
> 
> it would be nice to have a nicer, slimmer clip for EDC..
> 
> I'm kinda torn between the h31w and the sc30w now. :|



Get both & sell the one you like least for about a $5.00 loss. Seems like an easy decision to me! :devil:


----------



## skyfire

just found out about these, and i cant wait! was never too interested in the SC models, but these new angled headlamps is what ive been missing. 

warm tint me please!!!


----------



## damn_hammer

The H501 that I've used for over a year spends 5% of it's time in the headband. The clip is important. I think it's clear that it could use improvement. I'm not sure why ZL didn't do anything with this.


----------



## Shorty66

I wont let the "its a Headlamp and needs no clip"-argument count. I use my Zebralight H501 most of the time handheld and i am sure most of you do.
But there are some times where a headband comes in real "handy" and you wont have your standard zebralight headband with you as its to bulky.
Thats why i made a super low profile EDC headband for my H501 which acutally works quite well.







Of course a fixed metal clip would need a new headband aswell.
I would suggest a plastic clip on the headband where the light can be clipped into in combination with a fixed metal clip.

I did that for the h60 and it works perfectly.




This one uses a Zipka headband.


----------



## Ace12

Is the beam profile of the H31 good for up-close work, like within arms reach? or is the hot spot too small at this range? I recently lost my Argo HP, and i now need a new work light.


----------



## Brian321

Ace12 said:


> Is the beam profile of the H31 good for up-close work, like within arms reach? or is the hot spot too small at this range? I recently lost my Argo HP, and i now need a new work light.


 Im not sure about the H31 but the H501 is awesome for up close work( Its all flood though).


----------



## Ace12

Brian321 said:


> Im not sure about the H31 but the H501 is awesome for up close work( Its all flood though).


 
The 501 doesn't have enough runtime for me. I have the H30 right now, wich is very similar to the 501 as far as output and runtime goes. I wish ZL would make an all flood that runs on 2-CR123A primaries.


----------



## davidt1

Ace12 said:


> The 501 doesn't have enough runtime for me. I have the H30 right now, wich is very similar to the 501 as far as output and runtime goes. I wish ZL would make an all flood that runs on 2-CR123A primaries.



I use the Maratac AAA as a headlamp from time to time. I find the beam adequate for close-up work. The H31 should be OK for me. Don't know about you. Bring extra batteries so you change them as needed when using the H501. Being tiny is a huge advantage the H501 has over other headlamps because it's one of a few that can be EDCed in the pocket.


----------



## sithjedi333

can the h31 and h51 be placed into the headband with the metal pocket clip on? anyone with a pic of how it works?

thanks.


----------



## Ace12

I cant wait to see some beam shots of the H31 with the XP-G emmiter


----------



## Tixx

H31 Headlamp CR123 220Lm

*Estimated release date: April 22, 2010*


----------



## datiLED

Tixx said:


> H31 Headlamp CR123 220Lm
> 
> *Estimated release date: April 22, 2010*


 
I just saw that. 

I love my SC30, and am looking forward to that versatility and performance in a headlamp. The XP-G is a natural in the H31. 

I can't wait until ZL updates the H30 with a new LED. I'll be in for one of those, too.


----------



## Beacon of Light

Does the SC30 or H30/31 work on RCRs? I bought a Novatac and love it but had to buy the Ultrafire 3v/3.6v charger and 4 Ultrafire 880mAh RCR123s. Doesn't work with them for some reasons and I'm not getting answers. I guess I am not even interested in other CR123 lights, I just want to be able to use the batteries I just bought.

This is the reason I never wanted to stray from tried and true AA/AAA lights in the first place but my craving for longer and longer runtimes led me to Novatac for better or for worse. The light works with CR123s but I'll be damned if I am going back to buying throwaway alkalines in this day and age, it would be like going back to the lights in my signature which would be a joke.


----------



## psychbeat

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ +1 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I bet it works with RCRS/16340s 
I HOPE it works with em...
Id rather have 18650 but might have to get one 
of these- but only if they run on RCR.


I HATE primarys and only have them as backups
in my cars n bags etc. I use my lights almost everyday
and like knowing I have a fresh batt I can "waste" without
"waste" :naughty:


----------



## Misan

Beacon of Light said:


> Does the SC30 or H30/31 work on RCRs?


I'm using TrustFire 16340 3.6V 880mA in my SC30w during 2 month.


----------



## ky70

I'm waiting for this light to be released so I can snatch it up...*but is there a lanyard clip attachment for this light for easy lanyard carry or does the pocket clip have to be installed and then a lanyard to that?*

I would like to EDC this light around my neck as I think the compact size and forward facing setup make this a great light for this type of carry.


----------



## FroggyTaco

ky70 said:


> I'm waiting for this light to be released so I can snatch it up...*but is there a lanyard clip attachment for this light for easy lanyard carry or does the pocket clip have to be installed and then a lanyard to that?*
> 
> I would like to EDC this light around my neck as I think the compact size and forward facing setup make this a great light for this type of carry.



Currently there is no designated lanyard attachment point. Several people have fabricated a lanyard clip from either a paper clip or copper wire & a piece of plastic. You could also attach the lanyard to a clip. 

Although the other H series lights come with a rubber add-on clip, not a traditional clip.


----------



## ky70

FroggyTaco said:


> Currently there is no designated lanyard attachment point. Several people have fabricated a lanyard clip from either a paper clip or copper wire & a piece of plastic. You could also attach the lanyard to a clip.
> 
> Although the other H series lights come with a rubber add-on clip, not a traditional clip.


 
Thank you!! A lanyard attachment point would have just been gravy as I'm pretty much sold on this light.


----------



## jhc37013

Looks like I'm going to have to order another Zebralight but I wish it memorized High so I could always start up in High 2 at 120 lumen but all I will have to do is click on and then a quick double click.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

H31 has been pushed back to April 30th.


----------



## ky70

DaFABRICATA said:


> H31 has been pushed back to April 30th.


 
dag nabbit


----------



## davidt1

It's worth the wait. I would rather wait a longer for a really good light. I am waiting for the H51 myself. I have all the lights I need, so I am willing to wait for as long as it takes them to make the perfect EDC light for me.


----------



## psychbeat

hmmm I agree- I think Ill wait 
till there's an H61 (if theyre even going to make one)


----------



## Hondo

Beacon of Light said:


> Does the SC30 or H30/31 work on RCRs? I bought a Novatac and love it but had to buy the Ultrafire 3v/3.6v charger and 4 Ultrafire 880mAh RCR123s. Doesn't work with them for some reasons and I'm not getting answers. I guess I am not even interested in other CR123 lights, I just want to be able to use the batteries I just bought.
> 
> This is the reason I never wanted to stray from tried and true AA/AAA lights in the first place but my craving for longer and longer runtimes led me to Novatac for better or for worse. The light works with CR123s but I'll be damned if I am going back to buying throwaway alkalines in this day and age, it would be like going back to the lights in my signature which would be a joke.


 
This is a bit OT, but others may benefit. Henry recently said in a thread about Ra lights that they do not know what to do with a 3 volt rechargable cell. They must detect whether the cell is a primary or a 3.6 volt Li-Ion, and these are neither, so they are not supported. Novatacs will likely have the same issue. You did not say if your Ultrafires are 3 volt or 3.6 volt, but since you mention that the charger handles both, I thought there may be a good chance that this is your problem. If so, just order up some 3.6 volt Li-Ions and enjoy!

I have only used 3.6 volt rechargables in my Zebralight H30 (and my Novatac), without any problems. I do think, however, that there is enough parasitic drain in my H30 to be an issue for significant periods of non-use, so now I store it with the tailcap locked out.


----------



## Beacon of Light

Hondo they are 3.6v 880mAh Ultrafires.


----------



## Hondo

Beacon of Light said:


> Hondo they are 3.6v 880mAh Ultrafires.


 
Darn, was hoping for an easy fix for you. That does, then, qualify as a defect in the light and you can get it warrantied, if you are willing to go through the motions of getting an RMA from them. I had one with other issues and the warranty process went smoothly.

Back to our regularly scheduled Zebralight topic: I can't decide whether I want the new design as a headlamp or a hand held. All of my other 5 Zebralights are headlamps, but the new SC30/50w's look tempting. I know what I should do, and have done in the past, but sadly this time, I may not be able to buy both! :mecry:


----------



## Ace12

Has anyone heard what the beam angle will be with the XP-G. I hope it has a much larger hot spot with more useable flood.

It would be nice to see the 501 get an upgrade to the XP-G R5


----------



## Kabible

I asked ZL about that twice. No response.


----------



## davidt1

Kabible said:


> I asked ZL about that twice. No response.



No response usually means no. Instead of just asking for information, request that they put XP-G emitters in their new flashlights. They will listen if enough of us ask for it.


----------



## qtaco

Looks like the first batch of H31's is shipping out. I'm looking forward to seeing some first impressions, and hopefully some concrete info about the H51 soon.


----------



## Tixx

Nice. Hopefully I made it into this batch.


----------



## jhc37013

Who is shipping them I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## qtaco

Sorry, more accurately they are en route to Zebralight who will be shipping them out soon: http://www.zebralight.com/H31-Headlamp-CR123-220Lm_p_25.html


----------



## MetalZone

Beacon of Light said:


> Does the SC30 or H30/31 work on RCRs? I bought a Novatac and love it but had to buy the Ultrafire 3v/3.6v charger and 4 Ultrafire 880mAh RCR123s. Doesn't work with them for some reasons and I'm not getting answers. I guess I am not even interested in other CR123 lights, I just want to be able to use the batteries I just bought.



I've been using my H30 with AW RCR123's with no problems.


----------



## skyfire

so anybody received their h31 or h31w yet? 

please share your thoughts.


----------



## datiLED

skyfire said:


> so anybody received their h31 or h31w yet?
> 
> please share your thoughts.


 
They haven't been shipped out yet. I should be one of the first to get one, though. I will definitely update this thread with my first impressions.


----------



## RlxdN10sity

So which version is the better? XP-E = more flood? XP-G = more throw? Looking at the spec. the XP-G claims 220 L, is this true? Seems insane. The XP-E claims 161 L which seems more realistic in my limited experience.
I would like to upgrade my head lamp. I have been using a Coleman w/Cree for quite some time and it has been great, but I'm always interested in new lights. I recently bought the Saint Minimus at a gun show and I'm not to pleased with it. Others have said that some of my issues with it are actually defects so I need to send it in to SF for repair/replacement. What I'm getting at though is that I prefer the beam style and intensity I get from the Coleman vs the dilluted see everything around you within 5 feet or less I get with the Saint. I mention these 2 lights because I'm hopefull that 1 or more of you have experience with both and can help me find a new head lamp that I will enjoy. I'm not quite yet a flashaholic so forgive me if some of my descriptive terminology is crude. Thanks.


----------



## Beacon of Light

I think I will hold off until I see screenshots. I like the H-50 flood I have but would prefer the H-50B 80 degree instead of 120 degree flood. Not sure what the refectorized H31/H51 have as far as beam pattern.


----------



## ky70

RlxdN10sity said:


> So which version is the better? XP-E = more flood? XP-G = more throw? Looking at the spec. the XP-G claims 220 L, is this true? Seems insane. The XP-E claims 161 L which seems more realistic in my limited experience.


 
Hello there. I believe you have it reversed as the XP-E should be more throwy where the XP-G should be more Floody.

The 220L claim is certainly achievable as my XP-G R5 Quark mini 123 reportedly pushes out over 255 lumens when powered by a 3.7v lion. Also, I have the XP-E zebralight SC50 and the max is listed at 193 lumens...and the XP-G R5 should have greater output.


----------



## LumaNaughty

I just pre-ordered one. I was going to wait for a review, but from all the good things I have read about ZebraLight and waiting for a xpg CR123 headlamp to come out I decided to pull the trigger. I will post info about the light when I get it. Hopefully it wont be long...


----------



## skyfire

ky70 said:


> Hello there. I believe you have it reversed as the XP-E should be more throwy where the XP-G should be more Floody.
> 
> The 220L claim is certainly achievable as my XP-G R5 Quark mini 123 reportedly pushes out over 255 lumens when powered by a 3.7v lion. Also, I have the XP-E zebralight SC50 and the max is listed at 193 lumens...and the XP-G R5 should have greater output.




agreed, the XP-g should be more floody.

for a headlamp i rather have the flood. but i prefer the warmer tint.

220 lumen should be very possible.

i really dont know what im waiting for. i have a h501w, and love it, but wish it was brighter sometimes. so the h31w seems perfect for me.


----------



## branespload

skyfire said:


> for a headlamp i rather have the flood. but i prefer the warmer tint.
> so the h31w seems perfect for me.



but note that the h31w is a reflectored headlamp and won't have the pure flood like your h501w does. if you really would rather have flood, maybe wait until an H31W-F (flood) comes out, if ever.

i've decided to give into CPF philosophy and just buy both -- the H51F when it comes out, hopefully in XP-G neutral (fingers crossed..)

and this XP-E neutral tint h31 w/ reflector..


----------



## Tixx

They are on their way! Just got initial notice!


----------



## datiLED

Tixx said:


> They are on their way! Just got initial notice!


 
Ditto! 

Edit: My light just shipped! Hopefully it will arrive by Friday, or I will be waiting until Tuesday to check it out.


----------



## Tixx

And now shipping notification received:twothumbs


----------



## Henk_Lu

I also received my shipping notice, a H31 XP-G and an SC50w are on their way to me! I really can't wait to test that H31, I love the H501w and the H60w for their floodlight, now the question is what do 220 Lumen with a reflector on your forehead? 

I was surprised to see that they come with USPS from TX, my last Zebralights still came from Asia (was it Hong Kong?) Well, for me in Europe there won't be much difference, I'm in for a fortnight of waiting for a first class parcel at least... :sigh:


----------



## Jedi Knife

I'm in too- wait WTF! CR123- why that's ridiculous. No thanks.


----------



## FroggyTaco

Jedi Knife said:


> I'm in too- wait WTF! CR123- why that's ridiculous. No thanks.



Sounds like you want the H51.


----------



## blackbalsam

:twothumbs just received my shipping notice on a h31 and h31w


----------



## LumaNaughty

Just called to check on my order status that I placed on Tuesday at 6:23pm pacific, they are out of stock already on the H31. I will have to wait for the next batch to come in. They said they will have more coming in next week...

I wonder how many they would be shipping from China to the US at a time. Seems like they must have sold a lot of lights.


----------



## Tixx

Will be receiving both today!

"The item is currently in transit to the destination."


----------



## DaFABRICATA

I went out to the mailbox today to discover that both headlamps came!.. H31 & H31W
It's good to see they are still very small. Exact same length as an SC30 and can stand on it's head.
The fins running to the back side of the head do not go all the way around. 
There is about 3/8th's of an inch of smooth surface so as to not cut up your pants with the sharp fins...nice!:thumbsup: 
The size and depth of the reflector is more than I had expected! ...Very Cool!
I am VERY impressed with the beams from both lights! Very smooth spill beam, a nice hot spot with excellent throw! :naughty::twothumbs
The H31W and SC30W were compared side by side and have the exact same beams..IMO.
The H31 has a bigger hot-spot and much cooler tint. Both are very bright with well spaced levels and the low is much lower than most other lights.
When comparing the H30 that I modded with a warm XP-E and McR10 reflector to the H31W, it becomes very apparent that the factory light blows my version out of the water for throw, as to be expected with such a nice reflector...oo::thumbsup:
Zebralight has redone thier packaging. Instead of the old fancy clear plastic box they used to come in, they now come in a small, thin cardboard box. 
I can actually see a lot of people keeping the boxes to put stuff in!..I will

I'll have to wait till tonight to get beamshots up and to get a better idea of what these new lights can do..
So far I like 'em!






















Picture taken about 3' away from wall.

*H31 / XP-G cool white -------------------------------------------------------H31W / XP-E Warm*


----------



## Brian321

I just got mine in the mail also (XP-G Cool white)....Good thing im going caving all weekend so ill really get to test this thing out.

How does the XP-E warm Beam compare the XP-G beam?

I know it is warmer but how big is the hotspot? Does it have more throw or are they about the same?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## qtaco

Good stuff guys, I'm sure there are plenty of people looking forward to hearing your impressions.


----------



## datiLED

I just got my H31 an hour ago, and I have got to say that I am impressed. It is better than I had expected, and the beam is flawless. I lucked out, and got an LED that is on the warm side (mine is the standard cool white version). I can't wait to test it in the dark, and see how well it throws compared to the SC30. 

Way to go ZebraLight. This is another home run. :thumbsup:


----------



## davidt1

Looks very nice! Thank you for the pictures. I am drooling for the H51 now. The click button seems recessed deep enough so that the light can head stand, which is useful when used in really tight spot.


----------



## Shorty66

Looks really nice!
i just hope they will make a fixed pocket clip without silicone for the H51.
To be able to wear it on the headband id just put the pocket clip in 90° to the reflector - that way it would be either pointing up or down when the headband is attached...

I also asked for a headband without silicone a while ago. They could just use a plastic clip which would be way more comofrtable to use...

Ps: wait, doesnt it have to be spelled "sillycone" ?


----------



## nmiller

Mine came too and I have to vouch for what everyone is saying. Tonight will be a good night!


----------



## jag-engr

Shorty66 said:


> I just hope they will make a fixed pocket clip without silicone for the H51.



I wonder how many people would pocket-carry these if that were an option. I suspect that most people who want pocket carry would prefer a forward-pointing beam.

Personally, I think a lanyard loop and trit slot on the base of the light would be a better feature. You could use the lanyard loop to attach a P-7 suspension clip and clip the light to your pocket that way. That solution would keep it out of the way of the headlamp attachment, too.




Shorty66 said:


> I also asked for a headband without silicone a while ago. They could just use a plastic clip which would be way more comofrtable to use...



I imagine that these lights will get used for caving. It you bumped your headlamp and it was held on with a plastic clip, the clip could break, or the light could fall out (or both). With the silicon, it's harder to take the light in and out of the band, but it's also harder to accidentally knock out.


----------



## Shorty66

Palstic clips can be extremely tight and zebralights are not dedicated caving lights.
I think, plastic clips would benefit the majority of the users. For those cavers zebralight might aswell sell their stock of silicone holders.

A forward pointing beam is nice, thats right. the pocket clip of the h31 is built for bezel down use though. There wont come any light out of the pocket if you use the light as intended (and the smoothed out fins indicate).


----------



## branespload

Wait.. there's no split ring keychain attachment point anywhere? O_O

other than that they look fantastic..


----------



## Beacon of Light

How does the moon mode seem? Is it like what people have said about the new UI H-501 where it is a lower low but not a true moon mode?


----------



## Ace12

Alright enough teasing already. Lets see some outdoor beamshots of the XP-G version. I'm curious how much useable flood it has as a work light.


----------



## jhc37013

Seems like their is quite a few people bouncing around with new headlamps tonight's and they sound awesome, waiting for AA version. Ok so why does it need head stand if it tail stands? I thought the recessed button was for no accidental off/on's.


----------



## LitFuse

I got mine today, and it's a great little light! My unit has a serious HA color mismatch though.  Oh, and they apparently sent me the wrong model as well. I ordered the H31w and it looks like I got the cool one instead. :shakehead Picture comparing it to my SC50w below, note the _slight_ tint difference.

I still really like it though, and I may end up keeping it and getting the warm one too. 

Peter 


















Supposed H31w on left, SC50w on right


----------



## blackbalsam

just got both versions this morning. looks like hot spot is close to the same size in the house for both h31 and h31w. quality on both seams to be very good. i might miss having the GITD silicon holder that came with my h30.


----------



## davidt1

Thanks again for the pictures. I like the big hot spot of the XP-G emitter. Hopefully, it provides enough flood for up-close use in headlamp mode.


----------



## Ace12

I'm still waiting for outdoor shots.


----------



## jhc37013

LitFuse said:


> I got mine today, and it's a great little light! My unit has a serious HA color mismatch though.  Oh, and they apparently sent me the wrong model as well. I ordered the H31w and it looks like I got the cool one instead. :shakehead Picture comparing it to my SC50w below, note the _slight_ tint difference.
> 
> I still really like it though, and I may end up keeping it and getting the warm one too



That kind of suck about your tint but the cool tint looks pretty good. I got a SC50 and like it so much I ordered a SC50w so maybe you will do the same with the H31. The mismatch tailcaps seems to be common with all the new ZL models, both of my SC50's have a dark tailcap compared to body. I have actually grown to like it not sure why.


----------



## RedForest UK

LitFuse said:


> I got mine today, and it's a great little light! My unit has a serious HA color mismatch though.  Oh, and they apparently sent me the wrong model as well. I ordered the H31w and it looks like I got the cool one instead. :shakehead Picture comparing it to my SC50w below, note the _slight_ tint difference.



Actually, I know of a few people that having been sent the wrong version of the H501 got in contact with Zebralight and they shipped them out the correct version for free, so they got both lights! I'm not saying it will happen but I'd think it's definately worth giving a go..


----------



## qtaco

Any thoughts on the suitability of the H31/H51 for use as a regular flashlight? Is it comfortable to hold while pointing forward? 

I'd like to use the H51 as a hybrid torch/headlamp, and while I think it will do well as a headlamp, I'm less certain about its ergonomics as a hand-held flashlight.


----------



## skyfire

so hows the tint of the H31? any hints of blue? or is it a pure white?

i love the XP-G's beam especially for a headlamp.


----------



## Sgt. LED

I tried using the 1st Zebralight like that and it wasn't so great but once I actually used the clip and put it on my shirt or belt it was very nice. Like anything I am sure you could get used to it as a hand-held if you spent time using it that way. 

Best use is still as a headlamp IMO.

This is my first light ordered after my time away, I'm getting an H31W. :thumbsup:


----------



## dig-it

This will be my first headlamp. I could have used it today. One thing on the honey-do list was installing new light switches and outlets and covers throughout the house.:candle:


----------



## Beacon of Light

Anyone got a comparison of low to the moon mode?


----------



## bimberiman

*Re: New Zebralight H31 - hotspot suitable for close up?*

Great to see some early reports of this nice little light!

Would anyone care to comment on it's suitablility for close up work or reading? I'm worried that the hotspot might be a bit too tight. Any volunteers for a little night-time read on the toilet?


----------



## davidt1

What happened here? It's been two days without any more pictures and impressions.


----------



## Henk_Lu

davidt1 said:


> What happened here? It's been two days without any more pictures and impressions.



I got my H31 this evening... :twothumbs

The light looks very nice, the finish is excellent. As I'm used to, they put a little bit too much lube on the threads, but that was wiped off in a moment, I was eager to see the beam!

The hotspot is quite bright and seems to have a dark spot in the middle, a somewhat big one. Around that dark hole, it is bright as I said and the spill is very well lit, the beam quite artefact-free. But, we don't wanna do white-wall hunting, we want to see where we go! The modes seem OK, on Max it is bright enough already and a double-click gives a nice turbo. Low is good and low-low is what I want in such a light, medium should be enough for normal operation, at least the higher medium.

Walking down the stairs, I immediately notice the negative side of a reflector-beam : The beam shivers with each step down, with a homogenous floody beam you don't notice the shivering. For the rest, the beam works well, it is large enough to illuminate what you need to see.

Unfortunately, I still miss the most important part, in the house in the early raining evening the H31 works as well as the flooders, but we want to see about the throw, how far does it go? Perhaps someone else can go outside...

EDIT : I forgot about the tint... As I'm already used to with an XP-G, it looks like pure white as long as you use it alone and at least my unit could make you think of a tiny litltle greenish compared to other lights, which tend to blue or violet. I qualify it as white!


----------



## davidt1

Thanks HenK Lu. Is the hot spot too narrow or bright for up-close tasks like reading? I was afraid of the bouncing effect a narrow beam would have when used as a headlamp.


----------



## Henk_Lu

davidt1 said:


> Thanks HenK Lu. Is the hot spot too narrow or bright for up-close tasks like reading? I was afraid of the bouncing effect a narrow beam would have when used as a headlamp.



I just tried with a printout on plain white paper, on both low modes and on the lower medium I can read quite well, the hotspot just fills the width of the paper.

Perhaps it works well thanks to the dark spot? Nevertheless a floody version would still be better at that task I guess...


----------



## ky70

Can any owners take pics of the H31 with the clip installed? And please share your comments on the clip and how you intend to carry this light (no lanyard attachment ring right?).
Bump


----------



## Sgt. LED

poop..............

Any other owners out there see a donut? :sigh:


----------



## skyfire

thanks for the insight henk!

as for reading, i have used my Z501w for that, and it works great.


----------



## Zeruel

Sgt. LED said:


> poop..............
> 
> Any other owners out there see a donut? :sigh:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Sgt. LED said:


> poop..............
> 
> Any other owners out there see a donut? :sigh:


 


No holes over here!
Both the H31 & H31W have a PERFECT beam!


----------



## Sgt. LED

I'll find out soon enough myself but hearing your is OK helps me out man.
Thanks


----------



## Curias

My H31 does not have any holes in the center of the hotspot either. I think it has a great beam profile, maybe perfect for the intended purpose. It's a tiny bit greenish, but puts out a very good amount of light on medium for how long it runs.


----------



## Ace12

How about some more beamshots, Please.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Ace12 said:


> How about some more beamshots, Please.


 


As per your request Sir!....:laughing:
If it wasn't wet out the beamshots would look better.
As you can see the H31W has a tighter hot-spot at distance compared to the larger, brighter XP-G.

*H31- XP-G*







*H31W- XP-E*


----------



## Henk_Lu

Nobody sees a dark spot? Well, I surely see it, perhaps I should try if I really can't take beamshots with my crappy diggy! For the eyes it is difficult to judge what it really is, it looks like a yellowish-greenish tinted center, at a closer look, which is not easy because of the brightness, I think that it's simply not-so-bright in the center of the hotspot than around it.

If you own a Quark Turbo, you know what I mean, it has about the same hotspot profile, 4Sevens blamed it on an SMO reflector with an XP-G.

I don't think that it is a problem here, I even thought they wanted it to do that way, to not get it too bright in the center...


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Henk Lu,

I think it may be possible that your H31 is different from others lights.

Mine certainly doesn't have the same beam you describe. The H31 I have has a nice evenly bright hot-spot and looks perfect.

If you see a dark spot in the pics above that I posted, you might want to have your eyes checked..:nana:


----------



## Henk_Lu

DaFABRICATA said:


> Henk Lu,
> 
> I think it may be possible that your H31 is different from others lights.
> 
> Mine certainly doesn't have the same beam you describe. The H31 I have has a nice evenly bright hot-spot and looks perfect.
> 
> If you see a dark spot in the pics above that I posted, you might want to have your eyes checked..:nana:



First thing I did was checking your shots in post #128, because you only see such things on a white wall. Next thing will be checking my light this evening, you posted enough pictures so that I can clearly see how the emitter should be positionned exactly and how the reflector looks like. My light is at home by now, I'm in the office...

Whatever I'll find out, my light is OK for me, I like it the way it is. If the center of the hotpsot is slightly dimmer than the outer ring, it isn't dramatic, I doubt I would see it in outdoor use.

I got an SC50w with the H31, that one is also very nice and I don't see a darker spot in the hotspot. It has a well floody beam, is quite bright (on a 14500) and probably the smallest AA light with a Switch that I own. Zebralight's UI is special, but to my suprise I was used to it pretty soon already with my older headlights, same for teh H31 and the SC50w.

I'm hoping for a neutral white XP-G light now, perhaps that's gonna be the H51... :naughty:


----------



## jhc37013

Since I am definitely getting the H51 I am still on the fence for the H31. How does the H31 perform against the SC50, I know it's different emitters with the SC50 and H31 but it might help if I see pics or input comparing the H31 to SC50. I have the SC50 and SC50w and would probably order the H31 not the H31w even though I love the SC50w I want my first XP-G headlamp.


----------



## Henk_Lu

jhc37013 said:


> Since I am definitely getting the H51 I am still on the fence for the H31. How does the H31 perform against the SC50, I know it's different emitters with the SC50 and H31 but it might help if I see pics or input comparing the H31 to SC50. I have the SC50 and SC50w and would probably order the H31 not the H31w even though I love the SC50w I want my first XP-G headlamp.



Scrolling up is a PITA, so click here :

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3377510&postcount=141


----------



## jhc37013

Thanks I guess I missed that H31w pic assuming it was the regular H31, it's not that warm it seems looks good though.


----------



## LitFuse

jhc37013 said:


> Thanks I guess I missed that H31w pic assuming it was the regular H31, it's not that warm it seems looks good though.



It is an H31, it was *supposed* to be an H31w.

To recap- the picture shows an H31 on the left, vs. an SC50w on the right. 

Peter


----------



## datiLED

Between getting the wrong tint LED and the terrible mismatch on the HA, I would return the light (after getting an RMA from ZebraLight). I don't know how that one made it past QA/QC.

All of the ZebraLight products that I own have perfectly matching HA on the body and tailcap, though they differ in color between the various models. I currently own an SC30, H31 and an H30-Q5. When the update to the H30 is introduced with the XP-G LED, I will be the first in line to buy that, too.

The UI for the new ZebraLight lineup is very much to my liking. I keep my lights on the lowest modes, and like the fact that I can access low, or high so easily. IMO, it is the best UI that I have ever used in a multi-mode light. With that said, I like the UI on the early NiteCore D10 almost as much.


----------



## Henk_Lu

The dark spot on my H31 is really visible to my eyes, it wasn't my imagination...

I tried to do a beamshot, I didn't really succeed, so I worked on the picture, to amplify the beam characteristics :






As I said, in real life you don't see anything negative!


----------



## Shorty66

wow, that looks shitty. Could you post another picture without any work done to it?
I would contact zebralight for a replacement.


----------



## Henk_Lu

Shorty66 said:


> wow, that looks shitty. Could you post another picture without any work done to it?
> I would contact zebralight for a replacement.



I shouldn't have posted that picture, I knew it... 

That beamshot has been terribly reworked, because I can't take beamshots with my Olympus MJU 725 SW, I was used to a complete Canon EOS equipement, but I didn't go digital, my MJU is my snapshot box, no more, no less.

Here is the original picture, taken at -2 underexposure and not reworked at all :






That looks good, doesn't it? If Zebralight reads this thread, they'll take me to court if I don't get this right!!!


----------



## Beacon of Light

I can definitely see the rings in your pic in #176. Fairly obvious. Not as noticeable as your worked picture though. I had to laugh as the worked picture looks like a Bullseye haha.


----------



## Sgt. LED

Well my H31W arrived today and the beam looks perfect IMO. No holes, donuts, dark spots or nothing in the way of flaws that can be seen with the naked eye. Of course I'm not reworking it digitally so I guess I'll never know 100%? It has decent punch and bright flood with a great warm tint. Pretty quick shipping too. 

Tonight I'll really get to check it out but so far I love it. :thumbsup: It's all set-up on the lower output options and ready to go.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Sgt. LED,

Good to hear your beam looks good and ya like it!:thumbsup:

I noticed something about the UI.
The H31 and H31W both have the same type of UI as the H60(w)
It memorizes your settings for the first two levels but always goes back to the lower high after being shut off, just like the H60(w)

The SC30(w) memorizes your setting for all the levels and if you set it for the high-high it will come back on at that level after being shut off.

Not a big deal but something I thought should be brought up.

I also noticed the H31W seems to get warm faster than the H31
These lights are great and I can't wait to take them camping!
I too would buy an H30 if they updated the emitter to a neutral XP-G....but *PLEASE KEEP THE H30 THE SAME SMALL SIZE* if it gets an updated emitter!!!


----------



## jhc37013

Henk_Lu said:


> Here is the original picture, taken at -2 underexposure and not reworked at all



Henk_Lu I can see the donut easily are you sure you don't want to send it back, it appears your is a abnormality after reading about all the other clean beams from members. Things like that bother me less at first but eat away at me because I know it's there.


----------



## Henk_Lu

jhc37013 said:


> Henk_Lu I can see the donut easily are you sure you don't want to send it back, it appears your is a abnormality after reading about all the other clean beams from members. Things like that bother me less at first but eat away at me because I know it's there.



I am a perfectionnist too, but I want to get away from it. As you say, it eats you up, you see problems where there aren't any objectively and you won't be happy with your lights... :sigh:

I remember getting crazy because the eitter of my Ra Clicky 170Cn looks terribly off. Henry claims it is centered and the beam is somewhat OK, which means I can tell on a white wall to which direction the emitter is off, but I have to turn the light around and concentrate on it. In real use, and I use it often, I don't see a thing. Perfection is not of this world and as long as things are OK to use, I try to be happy.

Same thing here and what's more I even think the beam is better for practical use on my H31. Worst that can happen is that my light has less throw tha other H31. Well, I'm not after throw here, I don't see any interest. The versions without reflector are pure flood of course, that's best to see the few meters around you and a reflector should take away some light on the edges, which you don't need to have enlightened and put that light in the middle, to make it brighter in that area and give slightly more throw, but it isn't necessary that the very center points out as you want it to in a thrower. Difficult... :duh2:

I would however be very interested in the reason why my light presets that behaviour. I guess it is the level of the emitter vs the base of the emitter that causes it. As I staed above, the base of my reflector is part of a millimeter above the little board on which the LED resides, could be normal according to the pictures I examined.

Here it is :







Another look :






Does anybody see anything unusual here???


----------



## GlobalPlayer

To be or not to be ... a donut
If I concentrate on the beamshot of the H31 from LitFuse I also can see a donut hole, but I think it's only visible in white wall shootings and won't in real life use.


----------



## jhc37013

Henk Lu your story reminds me of my first PC20 MKII I owned but opposite, it had a smooth reflector and *without* any donut contrast to every other SMO P20C2 MII I have ever heard about. It was stolen from my car and I wanted another just like it so I talked to Mike at PTS about it and he said I would probably never be able to find another because the emitter was just slightly lower than normal from the reflector for whatever reason.

I have since bought a couple with the SMO reflector but of course they both had the dark spot so I have to settle with the slightly less throwy OP.

I wouldn't think even if your emitter is slightly misaligned that it would cause a donut, not with a XP-G in a OP reflector anyway but I could be wrong.

I do have a question though it is hard to see on your pics but is your o-ring sitting on your lens or on the reflector? It almost appears to be on the lens but that could be a illusion. I only have the SC50 and the o-ring sits under the lens maybe the H31 is different or again it's just a illusion from the pic.


----------



## ky70

ky70 said:


> Can any owners take pics of the H31 with the clip installed? And please share your comments on the clip and how you intend to carry this light (no lanyard attachment ring right?).


Bump


----------



## MiniLux

ky70 said:


> Can any owners take pics of the H31 with the clip installed? And please share your comments on the clip and how you intend to carry this light (no lanyard attachment ring right?).
> Bump







It's exactly the same clip than the one that came with the H30, so as I had already rebent my H30 clips and added some shrinking tube to make it a tighter fit, I just exchanged the clips :devil:

Left: H31 with H30 clip, front
Mid: H30 with H31 clip, back
Right: H31 with H30 clip, back

As for my carrying intentions, I mostly use the lights at home, clipped to my shirt for everytime-everymoment use :tinfoil:

There's no attachment point for a lanyard, you just might attach one to the clip.

@Henk_Lu:
Absolutely no donut holes for my two precious, guess you might just have bad luck on your one. Your pictures give me the impression that your LED is somewhat recessed backwards from the reflector, maybe bad assembly?

MiniLux


----------



## sithjedi333

can the h31 and h51 be placed into the headband with the metal pocket clip on? anyone with a pic of how it works?

thanks.


----------



## ky70

MiniLux said:


> It's exactly the same clip than the one that came with the H30, so as I had already rebent my H30 clips and added some shrinking tube to make it a tighter fit, I just exchanged the clips :devil:
> 
> Left: H31 with H30 clip, front
> Mid: H30 with H31 clip, back
> Right: H31 with H30 clip, back
> 
> As for my carrying intentions, I mostly use the lights at home, clipped to my shirt for everytime-everymoment use :tinfoil:
> 
> There's no attachment point for a lanyard, you just might attach one to the clip.


 
Wow!! Thank you MiniLux. I really appreciate the detailed response.:twothumbs


----------



## Henk_Lu

jhc37013 said:


> I do have a question though it is hard to see on your pics but is your o-ring sitting on your lens or on the reflector? It almost appears to be on the lens but that could be a illusion. I only have the SC50 and the o-ring sits under the lens maybe the H31 is different or again it's just a illusion from the pic.



The o-ring sits under the lens, on the pics you can't see it!


----------



## davidt1

Can someone who has both the H501 and H31 XP-G comment on the usefulness of the XP-G beam compared to the all-flood beam of the H501 for up-close tasks such as reading, cooking, doing things within arm reach? The H501 is the perfect light for these tasks. I am just wondering if the XP-G with its big hot spot can retain some of the arm length usefulness the H501 has. Thanks.


----------



## bimberiman

Seems I'm not alone in wondering about the close up usefulness of the new H31 and H31w. I don't mind a hotspot in the slightest BUT as far as I'm concerned if it can't be used usefully for closeup work, for me at least, there's no point.

And to complicate matters it seems as if the H31w, the one I'd like to have, has a tighter hotspot than the H31. If I could try them out first I would but I can't so, like a few others here, I'm keen to hear about this from owners of EITHER light or even better owners of BOTH lights.

If it wasn't a concern I would have ordered one without hesitation. They look like really nice little lights.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Just use the lights on a lower level for up-close work.

I've read in bed, washed dishes, and other up-close stuff with absolutely no problems while using BOTH the H31 & H31w.

I have the H60w & H30 so I have compared it to them as well. 
At this point I think a lot of the concerns you guys have are not an issue unless you are the most picky person out there.

I can get stuff about 8 inches from my face and don't have an issue with the hot-spot being to bright and there is plenty of spill beam to make it usefull.


----------



## Henk_Lu

DaFABRICATA said:


> I've read in bed, washed dishes, and other up-close stuff with absolutely no problems while using BOTH the H31 & H31w.



I'm about to make clear to my wife that it's the most normal thing in the world to have a light on my forehead in the evening, she thinks I'm crazy or something... 

When I got the H31, we were drinking coffee in the kitchen and ate a cake, I told her that I have to see what I eat. The cake was a bought one, but she understands for the rest, as I'm the cook in the house! 

Just one problem : The holder marks immediately on my skin and it starts itching after a few minutes. It's qite difficult to adjust the headband in a way the light is held secure and that it's comfortable as well. hat's not new with the H31 of course and it's worst with the H60, as it's the heaviest one. If you walk down stairs or even jump around in a forest, you have to tighten the headband. Wearing a Buff as a bonnet could be an idea (in the house)... :devil:


----------



## davidt1

DaFABRICATA said:


> Just use the lights on a lower level for up-close work.
> 
> I've read in bed, washed dishes, and other up-close stuff with absolutely no problems while using BOTH the H31 & H31w.
> 
> I have the H60w & H30 so I have compared it to them as well.
> At this point I think a lot of the concerns you guys have are not an issue unless you are the most picky person out there.
> 
> I can get stuff about 8 inches from my face and don't have an issue with the hot-spot being to bright and there is plenty of spill beam to make it usefull.



Good to hear it's useful for up-close tasks. Thanks.


----------



## jhc37013

Henk_Lu said:


> I'm about to make clear to my wife that it's the most normal thing in the world to have a light on my forehead in the evening, she thinks I'm crazy or something...
> 
> When I got the H31, we were drinking coffee in the kitchen and ate a cake, I told her that I have to see what I eat. The cake was a bought one, but she understands for the rest, as I'm the cook in the house!
> 
> Just one problem : The holder marks immediately on my skin and it starts itching after a few minutes. It's qite difficult to adjust the headband in a way the light is held secure and that it's comfortable as well. hat's not new with the H31 of course and it's worst with the H60, as it's the heaviest one. If you walk down stairs or even jump around in a forest, you have to tighten the headband. Wearing a Buff as a bonnet could be an idea (in the house)... :devil:



I wear my H501 so much around the house I think I have a permanent dent in my forehead from the headband, also my 3yr old kid I'm pretty sure thinks it's a normal part of my body because it's weird when he points at my head when I'm *not *wearing it.

Another question since I'm going off my SC50w and everyone's input on whether I should get the H31w. How deep/wide is the reflector compared to the SC50? I'm thinking if I take my SC50w with 14500 it would be the same beam as the H31w if the reflectors are the same.


----------



## skyfire

jhc37013 said:


> I wear my H501 so much around the house I think I have a permanent dent in my forehead from the headband, also my 3yr old kid I'm pretty sure thinks it's a normal part of my body because it's weird when he points at my head when I'm *not *wearing it.
> 
> Another question since I'm going off my SC50w and everyone's input on whether I should get the H31w. How deep/wide is the reflector compared to the SC50? I'm thinking if I take my SC50w with 14500 it would be the same beam as the H31w if the reflectors are the same.




LOL!
dont you just love kids?

i really really wished that zebralight H31w was using a warm/neutral tint XP-G, and not a XR-E. thats why im going to wait on a H31W (flood) or H51w (flood) with updated circuitry. 

i love my H501w, but sometimes i need more lumens!!! ive tried a AW14500 in my H501w, and it appears dimmer!

bump


----------



## jhc37013

skyfire said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> i love my H501w, but sometimes i need more lumens!!! ive tried a AW14500 in my H501w, and it appears dimmer!
> 
> bump



I'm kind of thinking opposite right now and waiting hopefully next week for the new updated UI in the H501 with the low-low added to the low setting. I'm also extremely interested with the H51 for the 14500 true support and the reflector design of course. I'm with you on the H501 and 14500 support though I wish the new "updated" H501 would support it for a boost on high mode while retaining the new low-low but I don't there is going to be any change with that just from what I have read anyway. I sure would like to be wrong though.


----------



## datiLED

I have been using the H31 for two weeks now, and IMO this is the best headlamp that I have ever used. Period.

My main use of the H31 is actually with the included clip, and not as a headlamp. My family goes for a walk every night, and I have been wearing it clipped to my shirt. When aimed properly, it lights up our path well, and alerts drivers to our presence. (There are no sidewalks in our neighborhood, apart from some golf cart paths).

The UI is very easy to figure out, even without reading the instructions. I have found that the "low setting" on all levels is perfect for my needs. High level has excellent output, and doesn't get too hot even when run continuously for 30 minutes. I have not used the 220 lumen mode for long, though. The cooling fins machined into the light do a great job of dissipating heat.

The weight of the headlamp is not an issue. It doesn't leave a big dent in my head, or feel as if it will come off if I move too quickly. The button placement is good for me as a righty, too.

I was one of the first to buy the H31, and will be one of the first to get an updated H30. Rock on ZL!!!


----------



## skyfire

updated H30? so that would be H30 on the outside, H31 on the inside??  i think thats what im waiting for, in warm tint of course.:twothumbs

i also wear my z501w in the front shirt pocket. one day, i forgot to bring it with me to work, and felt naked without it. i reached to turn it on a few times, forgetting i had left it at home.


----------



## datiLED

skyfire said:


> updated H30? so that would be H30 on the outside, H31 on the inside??  i think thats what im waiting for, in warm tint of course.:twothumbs
> QUOTE]
> 
> They are going to release an updated version of the H30, once they redesign the optic for the XP-G LED. It will be considerably brighter, and (hopefully) use the H31 UI.


----------



## davidt1

datiLED said:


> I have been using the H31 for two weeks now, and IMO this is the best headlamp that I have ever used. Period.
> 
> My main use of the H31 is actually with the included clip, and not as a headlamp. My family goes for a walk every night, and I have been wearing it clipped to my shirt. When aimed properly, it lights up our path well, and alerts drivers to our presence. (There are no sidewalks in our neighborhood, apart from some golf cart paths).
> 
> The UI is very easy to figure out, even without reading the instructions. I have found that the "low setting" on all levels is perfect for my needs. High level has excellent output, and doesn't get too hot even when run continuously for 30 minutes. I have not used the 220 lumen mode for long, though. The cooling fins machined into the light do a great job of dissipating heat.
> 
> The weight of the headlamp is not an issue. It doesn't leave a big dent in my head, or feel as if it will come off if I move too quickly. The button placement is good for me as a righty, too.
> 
> I was one of the first to buy the H31, and will be one of the first to get an updated H30. Rock on ZL!!!



Just a dumb question, if the H31 is the best headlamp you have ever used, why buy another H30?


----------



## Beacon of Light

I think he may be stating the H31 is the best simply from the ZL UI which everyone seems to love.


----------



## datiLED

davidt1 said:


> Just a dumb question, if the H31 is the best headlamp you have ever used, why buy another H30?


 
Variety is the spice of life. The H31 does 85% of what I want a headlamp for, but the pure flood of an H30 is nice when I am working on electrical wiring, or close tasks where the spot beam would be a nuisance. I wouldn't use the H30 for my walks with the family at night, but I would use it when I am completing a project in the dark, camping, etc.


----------



## davidt1

datiLED said:


> Variety is the spice of life. The H31 does 85% of what I want a headlamp for, but the pure flood of an H30 is nice when I am working on electrical wiring, or close tasks where the spot beam would be a nuisance. I wouldn't use the H30 for my walks with the family at night, but I would use it when I am completing a project in the dark, camping, etc.



I hear you. I already have the amazing H501, but will also buy the h51. However, I think the reflectored lights with XP-G will be more versatile than the all-flood lights.


----------



## candlelight001

The high mode on my H31 won't come on. Is this a battery running out, step down kind of issue? Anyone else have it? Hadn't really used the light that much... At what point in batter life do you lose the high beam?


----------



## Shorty66

i dont own a H31 but i know the "problem" from the h501:
First it could be a battery issue. If the battery is going low, the light wont come on on the high level and after further discharging it wont even start the medium level.

Second it could be an issue with the tailcap: If you did not screw dont the tailcap fully the light might come on but react strange.


----------



## ky70

candlelight001 said:


> The high mode on my H31 won't come on. Is this a battery running out, step down kind of issue? Anyone else have it? Hadn't really used the light that much... At what point in batter life do you lose the high beam?


 
What's the voltage on the battery? I'm guessing a battery with more juice would fire up in high. 

I did a test on my Zebralight SC50 by putting a depleted AA alkaline battery in and I was unable to access the high mode, but I was still able to access both medium and low modes. I ran the light on medium for over 3 hours and was still able to get low and medium and then I got tired and cut the light off and tossed the battery. I like this "feature" because the light can still be used at lower levels AND it alerts me that my battery is getting low.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found

Are many of you using the H31 as an EDC? I'm debating between that and the SC30. I'm not a big fan of pocket clips (I just don't use them really) so going with the light without a quasi-permanent clip (drilled holes and a flat face it mounts to) seems to just make sense. On the other hand, my edc often ands up being held in my mouth for short periods, and I'm trying to figure out how that would work with the H31.


----------



## Beacon of Light

Got my H31w today. The UI is a little confusing at first but after 5 minutes playing with it it makes sense. The low and medium will remember the sub levels and the high doesn't but it will default always to the lower high which is fine by me. It is 3:42pm so too early to test it outside but I am anxious to compare this to the H50 tint wise and beam profile wise. This will be my first neutral/warm tint. Indoors I'm not digging it at all as everything is a dimmer yellow tint and I pretty much prefer cool/pure white LEDs. I may have to buy a H31 and sell this off if I don't care for the warm tint outdoors. The color reminds me of incandescents and they went the way of the dinosaurs since the advent of LEDs. Still amazes me people want or prefer this tint. I dunno maybe tonight when I try it outdoors I may be a convert instead of a skeptic, but I am skeptical of that already.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found

Beacon of Light said:


> Got my H31w today. The UI is a little confusing at first but after 5 minutes playing with it it makes sense. The low and medium will remember the sub levels and the high doesn't but it will default always to the lower high which is fine by me. It is 3:42pm so too early to test it outside but I am anxious to compare this to the H50 tint wise and beam profile wise. This will be my first neutral/warm tint. Indoors I'm not digging it at all as everything is a dimmer yellow tint and I pretty much prefer cool/pure white LEDs. I may have to buy a H31 and sell this off if I don't care for the warm tint outdoors. The color reminds me of incandescents and they went the way of the dinosaurs since the advent of LEDs. Still amazes me people want or prefer this tint. I dunno maybe tonight when I try it outdoors I may be a convert instead of a skeptic, but I am skeptical of that already.


 
I'll definitely be looking forward to your follow up because I feel the same way - curiosity with but skepticism for warm tints. Btw, do you plan to use it as an EDC? How do you like the spray bottle hold? That's my biggest concern at this point before I tell my wife to get it for me for Father's Day.


----------



## Beacon of Light

Well I don't really EDC any one light or headlamp, I rotate all my lights as I have so many now thanks to this place.

What do you mean by spray bottle hold? You mean the black silicone holder? I prefer the glow in the dark holder from my H50. I may buy an H30 just to get 3 spare GITD silicone holders and hope it will hold a H31 as I assume the H30 and H31 are roughly the same diameter.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found

Beacon of Light said:


> What do you mean by spray bottle hold? You mean the black silicone holder? I prefer the glow in the dark holder from my H50. I may buy an H30 just to get 3 spare GITD silicone holders and hope it will hold a H31 as I assume the H30 and H31 are roughly the same diameter.


 
I was referring to the manner in which you have to hold it to activate the switch while having the emitter facing forward. I don't envision that much differently than how you would squirt a skinny aerosol can.


----------



## Beacon of Light

The H31 is pretty hard to fit in this new black holder so I doubt I would be taking it out often or even ever to use as a stand alone light (I have never taken my H50 out of the holder). In the holder the light is sideways and I keep it with the switch to the left side of my head so it would be like a sideways aerosol can which still seems like a strange analogy. In any event the switch is pretty sensitive as it is the ultra soft clicky. I like the hold to start in Low and it memorizes moon mode which in reality it doesn't seem as low as the other moon modes. Perhaps this is what FroggyTaco was mentioning about the H501. The low is supposed to be 3.5 lumens and the moon mode is .5 lumens and while the moon is lower, it isn't a huge difference like I can see from my Novatac set to similar levels.


----------



## mega_lumens

Can anyone tell me how far H31 throws (with usable beam) on High 2 mode 87 lumens?


----------



## candlelight001

ky70 said:


> What's the voltage on the battery? I'm guessing a battery with more juice would fire up in high.
> 
> I did a test on my Zebralight SC50 by putting a depleted AA alkaline battery in and I was unable to access the high mode, but I was still able to access both medium and low modes. I ran the light on medium for over 3 hours and was still able to get low and medium and then I got tired and cut the light off and tossed the battery. I like this "feature" because the light can still be used at lower levels AND it alerts me that my battery is getting low.



Yeah, low battery seems likely, as swapping in a new one fixed it. My concern though is that I'm losing my high mode not very far into the battery life. So say I use it at medium for 2 hours, then I'm not gonna be able to use the high at all? Obviously untested, but I didn't use this battery much before losing high. Will try a new batt.


----------



## ky70

candlelight001 said:


> Yeah, low battery seems likely, as swapping in a new one fixed it. My concern though is that I'm losing my high mode not very far into the battery life. So say I use it at medium for 2 hours, then I'm not gonna be able to use the high at all? Obviously untested, but I didn't use this battery much before losing high. Will try a new batt.


 
When I did my test on the SC50 using a depleted alkaline, I was actually able to get into high mode by trying over and over again. After 5 or 6 attemps, I could get the light to go into the high mode. I almost had to trick the light to turn on in high but with enough back and forth, it would cut on in high. Now the output was clearly dimmer than the normal output on high but I'm sure I was in high mode as I was also able to toggle to the 2nd high mode, which is strobe. 

I think its a benefit that the light won't fire up in high at full power on a weak battery as this battery would not last long at all if it could cut on in full blast high. The ability to still use the light on a weak battery in lower modes is a great "feature" as it allows for extended runtime on lower levels and also works as an indicator that the batteries need changing. I want to test this out with a 14500, but my guess is that the battery would be below the usable voltage range when it got to the point where it no longer works in high. I suspect a NIHM would behave like the alkaline but I'll test both when I get a chance.


----------



## wapkil

Beacon of Light said:


> I like the hold to start in Low and it memorizes moon mode which in reality it doesn't seem as low as the other moon modes. Perhaps this is what FroggyTaco was mentioning about the H501. The low is supposed to be 3.5 lumens and the moon mode is .5 lumens and while the moon is lower, it isn't a huge difference like I can see from my Novatac set to similar levels.



It seems that ZL specifications for moon mode are not really precise. I read about the new H501 and your H31. On the other hand, I have an SC50w and the moon mode in it, specified at similar level - 0.6lm, is really low. If my eyes are not dark-adapted, I can look directly at the LED without being blinded. I can believe that it really is 0.6lm or even less. FWIW it is a light with upgraded circuit (it memorizes both levels).


----------



## Incidentalist

Does anybody else H31/H31W have a preflash?

Mine comes on in low for a split second before going to high.

Is this normal?


----------



## Frederic

I just got 2 H31's today and they both come on low for just a split second before going to high.


----------



## ZebraLight

Incidentalist said:


> Does anybody else H31/H31W have a preflash?
> 
> Mine comes on in low for a split second before going to high.
> 
> Is this normal?


 
It's normal. The CPU can't tell if it's going to be a 'press and hold' or a 'short click' during this split second time.


----------



## Beacon of Light

wapkil said:


> It seems that ZL specifications for moon mode are not really precise. I read about the new H501 and your H31. On the other hand, I have an SC50w and the moon mode in it, specified at similar level - 0.6lm, is really low. If my eyes are not dark-adapted, I can look directly at the LED without being blinded. I can believe that it really is 0.6lm or even less. FWIW it is a light with upgraded circuit (it memorizes both levels).



I can look into ther led at moon mode too I just wonder if it really is .5 or .4 lumens since low is 3.5 lumens and there doesn't see that much difference. On my Novatac I have it set up .03/.33/.94/2.7 There is a bigger difference between .33 and .97 lumens on my Novatac than there is between .5 lumens and 3.5 lumens on my Zebralight. Why would this be unless the ZL levels were misrepresented?


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found

On my SC30 there is a BIG difference between .4 and 4 lumens. Can't speak for the H31 though.


----------



## hyperslug

Woot. Just picked up a Zebralight H31w a month ago. I'm standardizing on CR123 around the house. No beam artifacts, nice warm light, pretty much spot on tint.






No battery pack, no wires going around the back, aluminum housing, (no hinges to crack *cough* Apex). RE: reflector vs flood in a headlamp, I'll take the throw. I can do close up work with the really low settings without blowing away my vision. I suppose I could use scotch tape or write-right to get the flood.

My only complaint is the UI. Overall, it's good. I'd rather have just 4 levels rather than dealing w/ sub levels. Like perhaps 0.3 -> 17 -> 60 -> 160lm? The current 87lm is too visually close to 160lm. Can't please everyone, eh? Anyway, in an emergency, if you make a quick grab at the button, it comes on at high which is kind of what you need.



was.lost.but.now.found said:


> I was referring to the manner in which you have to hold it to activate the switch while having the emitter facing forward. I don't envision that much differently than how you would squirt a skinny aerosol can.



Sometimes I run around the house w/out putting it on and spray can hold is how I'd refer to it. It's ok, but this thing is tiny so I wear it if I need light for any length of time.

Overall, 9/10.


----------



## Beacon of Light

Does anyone know if the GITD silicone holders the H30 and H50 came with are available for replacements from Zebralight? The GITD one from the H30w I just received does fit the H31w and I prefer the silicone to the rubber texture and the glow in the dark to find it in the dark


----------



## wapkil

Beacon of Light said:


> I can look into ther led at moon mode too I just wonder if it really is .5 or .4 lumens since low is 3.5 lumens and there doesn't see that much difference. On my Novatac I have it set up .03/.33/.94/2.7 There is a bigger difference between .33 and .97 lumens on my Novatac than there is between .5 lumens and 3.5 lumens on my Zebralight. Why would this be unless the ZL levels were misrepresented?



I think that on the H31 the modes are .5lm and 5lm so it should be even more visible. All I can say is that on my SC50w there is a big difference between .6lm and 4.4lm modes. Have you tried setting the Novatac closer to .5lm (.47lm?) to directly compare the lights?


----------



## jhc37013

I got the H31 yesterday and it's another ZL product I am completely satisfied with. The build quality seems rock solid and it looks every bit as bright as my Apex without all the bulk. The 2hrs at 120 lumens sounds great for such a small device and I can always boost to 220 if I ever need it, throw a spare or two cr123 in a pocket or pack and I would feel confident with this light anywhere anytime.

Has anyone confirmed the two medium mode runtimes of 43lm/12hrs and 24lm/23hrs? I think for most outdoor task the 43lm is just about perfect and if I really will get 12hrs it's pretty amazing.


----------



## davidt1

Does anyone here own both the H31 and Maratac AAA? 

Does the H31 has a bigger hot spot than the Maratac?

Does the H31 has a smoother transition from hot spot to spill than the Maratac? 

Thanks.


----------



## sigsour

davidt1 said:


> Does anyone here own both the H31 and Maratac AAA?
> 
> Does the H31 has a bigger hot spot than the Maratac?
> 
> Does the H31 has a smoother transition from hot spot to spill than the Maratac?
> 
> Thanks.



I own both. The hot spot for both lights are pretty much identical...and yes; the H31 does have a smoother transition to spill. (and a much brighter spill) (Oh, and a much brighter hot spot also)

I have had this H31 for a few months now and I absolutely love this headband. I like the fact that I can turn it to low and work just fine in close quarters and it is perfect for working on the vehicles at night. I gave my H30 to my son as I just don't have a need for it any longer.


----------



## coors

sigsour said:


> I have had this H31 for a few months now and I absolutely love this headlamp. I like the fact that I can turn it to low and work just fine in close quarters and it is perfect for working on the vehicles at night. I gave my H30 to my son as I just don't have a need for it any longer.



I was really kicking myself for missing out on getting one of the clearance H30w headlamps. Reluctantly, I purchased an H31w a few days ago (haven't received it, yet). Was glad to see your post, as it encouraged me in that I may have done well, after all. Defabricata's beam shots do make me wish that ZL would have had the warm XPG emitters in this light though, instead of the dimmer XPE.


----------



## swrdply400mrelay

coors said:


> Defabricata's beam shots do make me wish that ZL would have had the warm XPG emitters in this light though, instead of the dimmer XPE.





The H51's have the XP-G's, which I prefer the beam pattern of. Anyone know if ZL plans to upgrade their H31 series with XP-G's?


----------



## coors

swrdply400mrelay said:


> The H51's have the XP-G's, which I prefer the beam pattern of. Anyone know if ZL plans to upgrade their H31 series with XP-G's?



The H31 also uses the XPG emmiter, but the warm variant, H31w, uses the neutral XPE emitters.


----------



## coors

I'm very pleased with the new H31w. This little thing really throws usable light quite a ways, on the highest mode. The spill is great, and combined with the bright spot, it's really nice! I'm hoping that I'll be able to see well enough for bike path (paved railroad) riding on one of the medium modes. Will have to try this out tonight, maybe. The lowest mode is very useful, as well. Again, I still hope that ZL will offer these H31w headlamps with the neutral XPG, sometime in the future. 

Update: Aug 1st 2010
Yes, I can see perfectly well to ride at speed on the bike trail, while in the lowest-medium mode. On foggy night rides I can simply ramp up to high, to penetrate the fog. I read this thread entirely and did not see where anyone verified the ZL listed runtimes for this light. Maybe I'll take on the task myself, for R123a cells. I won't use up my primaries for testing. 

Update #2: Aug 3rd 2010
Here, I'll post my runtimes for the H31w and an AW R123a cell. Will use the very same 1 yr old battery (4.20v, 10 mins. off chrgr) for each runtime recorded.

H1- 49m 57s
H2- 1h 20m 59s
M1- 7h 28m 43s 
M2- 11h 18m 53s
L1- 2d 20h 3m 7s
L2- 8d 5h 28m 57s


----------



## psychbeat

^^thanks for the tests!!!- especially with the RCR

Im still waiting for an 18650 version w a warm XP-G

but might have to get one of these if theyre not out 

soonish...


----------



## gollum

yes I'm waiting for an 18650 version

looks like it has arrived


----------



## gollum

just ordered mine

expected release is 27 aug

looks pretty good :twothumbs


----------



## jhc37013

gollum said:


> just ordered mine
> 
> expected release is 27 aug
> 
> looks pretty good :twothumbs



You may get it earlier than that I just got shipping info from ZL for mine.


----------



## CathastrophiX

Ordered a H31 despite the fact that Zebralight newer answered my mails about my H60 with cracked lens :thumbsdow, (I still really like the H60 tough), just because i like the UI. Received it today and it's REALLY nice, why didn't I order it before... 
If the SC30 comes with XP-G I will buy it.
My two H30s have worked flawlessly for almost two years of heavy use now:twothumbs


----------



## psychbeat

gollum said:


> just ordered mine
> 
> expected release is 27 aug
> 
> looks pretty good :twothumbs



wait- there's an XPG 18650 HL?
or are you talking about the flashlight?!


----------



## gollum

its the forward facing version but they can still be worn as a headlight 
at least I think they can
my sc30w version still had the headband and accessories for it

anyone else know otherwise?

I reckon the sc60 would fit in a sc30 headband anyway


----------



## gollum

jhc37013 said:


> You may get it earlier than that I just got shipping info from ZL for mine.


 

thanks for the heads up aswell :wave:


----------



## psychbeat

man- I hope they make a dedicated 18650 HL with an
XP-G soon...
AW 2600 has so much more runtime than 16340
and I dont care for primaries as I like to leave the
house with a full charge every time.

would especially like a warm or neutral XP-G 18650 

forward facing lights are a lot more fiddly to get aimed-
when mountain biking I use a dual warm xpg C-2 on the side
of my brunton L3 strapped to my full face helmet. I usually 
have to mess with it a bit to get the angle where I want it.

Id like to do dual zebralights at some point as Ive seen
done here before :devil::devil:


----------



## coors

If the AW 18650-2600mah cell is true to spec., then it may have nearly 5x the output of the AW R123a (listed as 750mah, but really around 550mah), so that would be incredible, runtime-wise! I haven't tried one of the ZL 18650 headlamps, yet, as I thought they might be too heavy/bulky/uncomfortable. Though I know that George would never consider it, a 17500 headlamp would give about 2x the runtimes of the R123a, everything else being equal. That would work, for me! Oh yes, and neutral XPG, please!

In case anyone interested may have missed this, I'll post my H31w/AW-R123a runtimes, again, at the top of this page  

H1- 49m 57s
H2- 1h 20m 59s
M1- 7h 28m 43s 
M2- 11h 18m 53s
L1- 2d 20h 3m 7s
L2- 8d 5h 28m 57s


----------



## jellydonut

My H31s just arrived - these things are way cool. So small, yet so much punch!

Should be more versatile than my 'normal' lights for working on stuff.


----------



## psychbeat

okay!

I just ordered one of these from Illumination gear
couldnt hold out for the H61w xpg any longer.
gonna run it on AWrcr123s mostly.
hopefully the beam will be similar to my
quark mini123- assuming it will be!


----------



## psychbeat

UPDATE-

just got it and its AWESOME!

wish it would memorize hi setting and Id like the
holder to be a little tighter but the beam is wonderful!

very similar to my quarkmini123.

its my first zebra and the UI was easy to sort out.

Ive got an H51 on the way for my GF and I know its
going to be a bit complicated for her....wish I could just
set it for max and moon only.

I think I might retire my old bike light set up and just use
two of these H31s mounted on a single band.
:thumbsup:


----------



## jhc37013

Glad you like it and when you get your H51 you will be glad to see the high is memorized.


----------



## kengps

Just got my H31. Love the form factor, one-handed operation, and UI. But man-oh-man am I dissapointed in output. No way this light is 220 lm OTF. I would guess maybe 120-130 lm. At 1 Meter I get 900 lux. My 4Sevens mini 123 does 2500 with CR123, and 3500 with a 16340. The mini123 is rated at 190 lm by 4sevens. (I've seen 179 OTF measured in sphere) If only there is a way to mod this light for more output. A quarter of the lux of a mini123 just doesn't cut-it for me. Needless to say...I just pre-ordered the Mini123 with S3 LED, giving another 7% gain in output.


----------



## psychbeat

hmm- something dsnt sound right- my
H31 and H51 are pretty comparable to my 
mini123
I use AWRCR123s in mine. I dont have lux meter tho
just going by "real world" in tha wooods 

we should get sum zebralights to tiforce or whomever
is doing the spere o truth these days.


----------



## Belstaff1464

psychbeat said:


> hmm- something dsnt sound right- my
> H31 and H51 are pretty comparable to my
> mini123
> I use AWRCR123s in mine. I dont have lux meter tho
> just going by "real world" in tha wooods
> 
> we should get sum zebralights to tiforce or whomever
> is doing the spere o truth these days.


 

I agree. I have a H31 and it definitely looks to be getting around 220 lumens.

@ kengps, you have tried replacing the battery, right ?


----------



## Mathiashogevold

Strange, i've tested the H31 against MiNi 123 and it seems like the H31 is brighter than the 123, but the Mini 123 has better throw. It must be something wrong with your H31, kengps.


----------



## apeironian

Isn't it true that the H31 has an enormous hotspot, which will reduce lux readings compared to a tighter beam with equivalent total output?


----------



## billbunton

My LX2 is a lot brighter than my H31. But as noted by apeironian the H31 has a larger hotspot, and quite a bit more spill.


----------



## kengps

There's little difference in spot size between the H31 and my mini. I have tried several batteries. I'm gonna put the amp meter on it later today and see what its doing.....


----------



## kengps

It's showing .65 Amps on high.....Somethings not right. Is there some lower mode programing or something with these. I just quick click and it goes to High. It does have 3 levels.


----------



## Belstaff1464

kengps said:


> It's showing .65 Amps on high.....Somethings not right. Is there some lower mode programing or something with these. I just quick click and it goes to High. It does have 3 levels.


 

Is that on high1 or high2 ? High2 should be the 220 lumen level.


Correction: High1 is 220lumen and High2 is 120 lumen. High1 is not memorized. So when you scroll through, you will get High2. To get High1 you have to do a double-click.


----------



## kengps

OK....double click. Thanks. That took it from 900 to 1800 lux. Much better.


----------



## Ent

Hi

I am a bit confused by getting maximum output. I played with it and had no trouble selecting between the two levels on low and medium with them memorised but on high if I double click it goes into flash mode. If I am reading this thread correctly you can not have the highest output memorised? 

So switch on, press and hold until high comes up through the cycle and then I double click and it goes into flash mode. Am I missing something? And yes I have read the destructions and six clicks has me puzzled. Not familiar with click tap dancing of buttons so forgive me if I appear a little slow.

Oh yes, lovely little thing just curious to have it on max or understand if I do have it on max just to see the shock and awe factor.

Cheers


----------



## JA(me)S

Ent said:


> If I am reading this thread correctly you can not have the highest output memorised? ...Am I missing something?


I believe your H31 is currently set up with H1 (220 Lm) memorized as the default with the strobe accessible via double click.
So, from off:


Click once= H1 (220 Lm)
Once there, double click = toggles back and forth between H1 (220 Lm) and strobe.
Is this how you want it?

- Jas.


----------



## Ent

JA(me)S said:


> I believe your H31 is currently set up with H1 (220 Lm) memorized as the default with the strobe accessible via double click.
> So, from off:
> 
> 
> Click once= H1 (220 Lm)
> Once there, double click = toggles back and forth between H1 (220 Lm) and strobe.
> Is this how you want it?
> 
> - Jas.



Hi Jas

Had a play and further read of the destructions. Think I have it mastered. Six click or around that number will turn it into a double click switching between Hi low and Hi Hi or Hi (whatever sub-level memorised) and Hi strobe.

It does memorise the setting used on the Hi so you can set Hi Hi and it will start on that with one short click or Hi Low. Longer click will start on last setting or was it the low setting. Drats single button interfaces are memory challenges. Roll on Jetbeam RTT0 and Surefire Saint's use of rotary dials.

Very impressive power on Hi Hi but as to be expected it will munch a CR123A in about an hour. Curious is it will not start with a flat CR123A but will hang in there if left on. If the battery rests it might restart. The Surefire Saint does much the same but appears to handle a slightly flatter battery. The Jetbeam RTT0 V5 just works and throws out still a very impressive light with a battery that the Saint and H31 have rejected.

All we need is Jetbeam to make headlamps.

Cheers


----------

